# Протрузия дисков. Как лечить?



## Yura Yavaev (17 Сен 2018)

В июле было защемление нервов в пояснице. Так, что дня три не мог ходить. Где то через неделю все нормализовалось. Записался на мрт. Результаты мрт показали, что у меня остеохондроз поясничного отдела, с протрузией дисков L4/5 и L5/S1  на 0,3 и 0,45 см соответственно. 
Вопрос. Как это все лечить? врач прописала мне уколы. и после них три месяца пить таблетки. 
Насколько я понимаю. Медикоментозно лечить в моей ситуации нет смысла. Прошел курс лечебного массажа. Массажист разбил соли. Нашел болящие нервы и убрал боль. 
Сейчас выполняю некоторые упражнение на растяжение позвоночника и укрепление мышц спины.
И  почитав форум. я понял, что диски на прежнее место не вернутся. А если ничего не делать то ситуация усугубится еще и грыжей. верно? 

И как я понял, протрузия это следствие остеохондроза. Значит мне надо лечить сам остеохондроз?


----------



## Yura Yavaev (17 Сен 2018)

Вот результаты мрт
Надеюсь видно хорошо


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (17 Сен 2018)

По поводу солей массажист Вас обманул, т.к. никакие соли нигде в организме человека не откладываются.
Остеохондроз - естественный дегенеративно-дистрофический процесс в МПД. "Лечить"его " не нужно.
Как и протрузии.
Занимайтесь регулярно ОФП и проблем с позвоночником не будет.


----------



## Александр_100 (17 Сен 2018)

Yura Yavaev написал(а):


> Медикаментозно лечить в моей ситуации нет смысла. Прошел курс лечебного массажа. Массажист разбил соли. Нашел болящие нервы и убрал боль.
> Сейчас выполняю некоторые упражнение на растяжение позвоночника и укрепление мышц спины.
> И  почитав форум. я понял, что диски на прежнее место не вернутся. А если ничего не делать то ситуация усугубится еще и грыжей. верно?
> 
> И как я понял, протрузия это следствие остеохондроза. Значит мне надо лечить сам остеохондроз?


Массажист не соли убрал. Массажист расслабил напряженный мышцы, поработал с вашим миофасциальным синдромом (триггерными точками).


----------



## Yura Yavaev (18 Сен 2018)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> По поводу солей массажист Вас обманул, т.к. никакие соли нигде в организме человека не откладываются.
> Остеохондроз - естественный дегенеративно-дистрофический процесс в МПД. "Лечить"его " не нужно.
> Как и протрузии.
> Занимайтесь регулярно ОФП и проблем с позвоночником не будет.


А я могу бегать по утрам и заниматься в тренажерном зале? Или какие то определённые упражнения должен выполнять?


----------



## Yura Yavaev (18 Сен 2018)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Массажист не соли убрал. Массажист расслабил напряженный мышцы, поработал с вашим миофасциальным синдромом (триггерными точками).


Может я не так выразился по поводу массажа. Ну сам факт, что было несколько мест, которые болели и после курса массажа боль ушла. Но вопрос то не в этом был )


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (18 Сен 2018)

Yura Yavaev написал(а):


> А я могу бегать по утрам и заниматься в тренажерном зале? Или какие то определённые упражнения должен выполнять?


И бегайте, и в зал тренажерный ходите. Только со штангой упражнения лёжа выполняйте.


----------



## Александр_100 (18 Сен 2018)

@Yura Yavaev, Хороший массаж людям после 30 лет даже здоровым желательно делать 1-2 раза в год.


----------

